

Ask HN: what good music composition web apps are out there? - dhbradshaw

I'd like to be able to compose basic songs, save associated musical scores, and listen to playback.  Where can I do these things?
======
SwellJoe
Nowhere. Latency is just too high with Flash or JavaScript or Java applets,
even the best online apps are atrocious. I always tinker with them when I see
a link to them, but they always disappoint. Most iPhone and Android music apps
are also pretty much useless, unfortunately...I love composing in odd places.

There are many good free (and low cost) installable apps, though.

On Linux, there's LMMS, Ardour, Audacity, which all do different things...I'm
guessing LMMS is the one that fits your description best.

On Windows, there's FL Studio, and dozens of others.

On Mac OS X, I dunno the low cost options, but I'm sure they exist, since Mac
is a very heavily used music platform.

My toolchain contains the following software:

    
    
      REAPER
      Renoise (on both Linux and Windows)
      LSDJ (on Gameboy)
      MSSIAH (on C64 with a SID2SID)
    

I will probably add FL Studio to the bunch eventually, but I mostly do live
music and chiptunes, so it's not something I _really_ need. But it's cheap
enough to buy just to tinker with.

